# LANDMARKS OF OUR FATHERS UPDATE:



## MasonicAdept (Nov 13, 2018)

We are releasing the 1st Chapter of Examination of the White Paper: Politics in Masonic Research, the highly-anticipated rebuttal to the Response of the MWPHGL of Massachusetts.

Review the 1st Chapter here:
http://landmarksofourfathers.com/node/18

Pre-Order Now!!
http://landmarksofourfathers.com/

50 Special Editions orders left!


----------

